# Worming Tortoises(naturally?)-Need Advice Please



## Tortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello

I was wondering what people use to worm their tortoises?
I have never had to worm any of mine but my Hermanns babies are growing very very slowly and I wondered if it would be wise to worm them.

I have been told by a guy that used to breed tortoises and parrots that he always used apple cider vinegar and colloidal silver(not necessarily together)

I have both of these products in my home and wondered if others had any experiences with this and maybe a suggested dosage too?

Also for those of you that go the drug route-what is recommended and dosages please. I have a vet that has little experience with tortoises and I would have to tell them what I wanted and possibly the dosage too.

What do you all do regarding worming-worm regular, only when there is concern or not at all???

I hear pumpkin is great too for worming???
Thanks


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I feed diatomaceous earth occasionally.


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

jackrat said:


> I feed diatomaceous earth occasionally.



Jackrat I had heard that for dogs, cats, horses, alpacas etc too
How would you feed 2 tiny hatchlings weighing about 22g with DE. A tiny sprinkle on their shaved cacti?

How do you feed your torts with it?(How much)


----------



## ascott (Oct 27, 2011)

Also...yes pumpkin can aid in moving things along ....but never could find anything proving that pumpkin is actual dewormer but aid in keeping the bowels cleared out on regular basis which helps to eliminate from intestines .....I have not ever used any of the chemical dewormer to offer up first hand knowledge.....


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

ascott said:


> Also...yes pumpkin can aid in moving things along ....but never could find anything proving that pumpkin is actual dewormer but aid in keeping the bowels cleared out on regular basis which helps to eliminate from intestines .....I have not ever used any of the chemical dewormer to offer up first hand knowledge.....



I have afeeling pumpkin seeds too are supposed to deworm but not sure if I should feed them to the tortoises?
thanks


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > I feed diatomaceous earth occasionally.
> ...


I wouldn't be worried about worms in a 22g hatchling,but yes,just sprinkle a little on their food.


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > jackrat said:
> ...



Thanks I'll try it. I have not had Hermanns babies before only an adult so its hard to know what weight gain to expect-they have put on about 3 grammes in 4 mths-seems awfully slow. I know they are better to grow slow but wanted to rule out parasites.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

All of the pumpkin is able to be eaten. I just blend it all and feed some fresh and the rest freeze to the tortoises off and on all year long. The big sulcata get it in raw hunks, but the little ones of mine much prefer the ground up method.

There is controversy, if it is good as a wormer. My belief is that it helps to prevent worms, but will not be able to rid your tortoise of worms IF you have a heavy load of worms. It will not hurt them, so what do you have to loose? 

It is good at cleaning out the tortoise system, which is why many folks feed it prior to hibernation. It's normally well liked by the tortoises, so that too makes it a good food to try on tortoises not eating. It is a bit low on calcium content compared to the phosphorus, so don't feed it all the time and do add more calcium to the diet when you feed to compensate.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

I heard Pumpki and butternut squash...sorry...if this has already been mentioned..


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Loiuse,

I'm very glad you wrote this post, because I am in the same boat as you. I have a ~8 month old Hermann (Dalmation is my best guess) and he likewise has been very slow-growing. Probably about the same rate as yours-3g in 4 months...Well, I've only had him 3 months, but it's still pretty slow. I don't know if that makes you feel any better or if we should both be worried! I just started feeding my tort a lot of squash last week in hopes of naturally helping him if he has worms...I only just came to the conclusion last week that he may have worms. He's so small, I worry about giving him medication of any kind. My Hermann is ~8 months and weighs 33-35g, depending on if he's pooped recently =P

What kind of Hermann do you have? That makes a difference too...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2011)

A few years ago I received a pair of mee that were supposed to be long time captives, well I am positive that they were no such thing after opening the bags they were in and finding worms in their waste,neither weighed near what a tortoise their size should weigh.I tried panacur but wasn't sure it would work,The male refused to eat anything and didn't last very long.the female would eat so I fed her every thing it would eat,which wasn't a lot at one time, more snack like,It ate mostly Christmas cactus, philodendren, pothos,different types of colocasia esculenta,and she did great in time,And is now in a breeding program in Florida. I am convinced (no proof) that the raphides in 3 of 4 of these plants helped remove the parisites.I now feed everyone something that has some in it like wandering jew.at least once a week. Len


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 27, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Also...yes pumpkin can aid in moving things along ....but never could find anything proving that pumpkin is actual dewormer but aid in keeping the bowels cleared out on regular basis which helps to eliminate from intestines .....I have not ever used any of the chemical dewormer to offer up first hand knowledge.....
> ...



Fresh pumpkin seeds, put through a blender until they're a mush, is what I use...my torts love it, and it seems to work quite well.

Nobody seems to know why pureed pumpkin seeds work so well, though...


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

Pokeymeg said:


> Hi Loiuse,
> 
> I'm very glad you wrote this post, because I am in the same boat as you. I have a ~8 month old Hermann (Dalmation is my best guess) and he likewise has been very slow-growing. Probably about the same rate as yours-3g in 4 months...Well, I've only had him 3 months, but it's still pretty slow. I don't know if that makes you feel any better or if we should both be worried! I just started feeding my tort a lot of squash last week in hopes of naturally helping him if he has worms...I only just came to the conclusion last week that he may have worms. He's so small, I worry about giving him medication of any kind. My Hermann is ~8 months and weighs 33-35g, depending on if he's pooped recently =P
> 
> What kind of Hermann do you have? That makes a difference too...



Hi 
I think mine are the Eastern type as far as I can tell?
They weigh about 22 and 23 grammes and I had them since June. They were hatched in the Spring-I need to check on dates.Probably around 7/8 mths now. They eat ok, but not huge amounts, they may eat a small (1-2 inch long)dandelion leaf each and 2 slivers each of cacti. They love honeysuckle flowers and always gobble them up.I tried tomato and they went crazy for that so maybe the all weeds diet isn't enough?
How do you feed yours?
My old Hermanns from years back ate a much more varied diet and did well but it seems out of favour now to give much salad etc so I tried to use mostly weeds so far and will have to use lettuce and supplements etc soon when we are white over here.
Thanks for sharing your concerns too-hope we are worrying for nothing!



Thanks for the other replies, I may process some pumpkin seeds. 
I added a small amount of colloidal silver to their water source. I may try cider vinegar another week in the water as I hear both have worked for others-hard to dose it though.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 27, 2011)

Isn't the oils in the pumpkin seed that helps with the de-worming? It seems to work on cats as well...


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 27, 2011)

Ground up pumpkin seeds sounds like a great idea to me.
I have also seen this product (Reptaid), but have not tried it yet:
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/search.php?search_query=reptaid&x=0&y=0


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 27, 2011)

I am wondering what you are feeding your Hermann? Possibly you are not feeding the right thing? Maybe you need to research their diet again. I was feeding my Hermanns the diet I read on a care sheet and she didn't eat much and certainly didn't grow much. Then I started feeding her the same diet I feed my Sulcata and she grew like a weed. She immediately started eating better. She loves dandelions and grape leafs, mulberry leafs, Hollyhock blooms, Rose of Sharon blooms and leafs...anyhow just a thought, my Queenie is a gorgeous healthy specimen now...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 28, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Isn't the oils in the pumpkin seed that helps with the de-worming? It seems to work on cats as well...



I've heard that that is the case.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is a Dewormer specifically made to help in the Deworming of tortoise and turtles its called "safe-guard" you can get it at this website: "FRED'S PETS CENTER" in Spring Valley NY, or call Tel# (845) 425-4848
he's great!! they been in the tortoise Business 85 years. "he even will ship it, it cost $20.00 bye, grogansilver.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 28, 2011)

grogansilver said:


> Here is a Dewormer specifically made to help in the Deworming of tortoise and turtles its called "safe-guard" you can get it at this website: "FRED'S PETS CENTER" in Spring Valley NY, or call Tel# (845) 425-4848
> he's great!! they been in the tortoise Business 85 years. "he even will ship it, it cost $20.00 bye, grogansilver.


Safe-guard is Fenbendazole,the same as panacure.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Loiuse,
> ...





I was feeding exclusively weeds this summer, but I do not think that was enough. I've switched over to a winter diet (meaning store bought organic stuff) and my tort seems to be putting on a couple more grams with that. I alternate between kales, escarole, endive, raddiccio (he's LOVES it), dandelion greens, occasionally hibiscus flowers from my plant, and now I'm mixing in squash. 

You should try to feed some Mazuri or Red Sticks to help beef up your torts a bit. Mine does not like Mazuri, so I tried the red sticks, but those have fallen out of favor too, so I sneak them into his food.


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I am wondering what you are feeding your Hermann? Possibly you are not feeding the right thing? Maybe you need to research their diet again. I was feeding my Hermanns the diet I read on a care sheet and she didn't eat much and certainly didn't grow much. Then I started feeding her the same diet I feed my Sulcata and she grew like a weed. She immediately started eating better. She loves dandelions and grape leafs, mulberry leafs, Hollyhock blooms, Rose of Sharon blooms and leafs...anyhow just a thought, my Queenie is a gorgeous healthy specimen now...



Maggie
I am feeding the recommended things that are suggested these days which is different to what I fed my old Hermanns who grew much better.

I will list the foods fed so far in any case , so if you have suggestions-its appreciated.

dandelion
clover red and white flowers and leaves(not many at a time)
plantain
Sow thistle
rose petals
Honeysuckle flowers and leaves(they love the blooms)
geranium leaves and blooms(don't touch leaves yet)
Squash flowers
parsley
little swiss chard
cacti slivers(shaved off fresh growing pads)
a few days back a little tomato-they went crazy for it
romaine lettuce-(not much given as I was hoping to give more weeds before we freeze up here.)

*This is a very different diet to what we gave in the UK
That consisted of more choice-small amounts fruits of various types, veggies, leaves etc*

Having read lots on this forum, I decided to be open minded and try this more so- called natural diet but the weight gain is worrying-I feel they need a bit extra and some folks recommend the Mazuri-never used commercial foods before so wary but may try a little once a week.
They eat most things but tiny amounts-they are offered a lot more than they consume.

Soon we will be white over for 6 mths and the weeds are not available.
I need more options here.
I have some oxbow hay and ground up flowers and herb mix for torts(powder) to add to leaves for more nutrition.

Thanks for your time-I know there are others out there who have a lot of experience with hermanns , hoping they will add their suggestions too to help my babies.
Thanks!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 28, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I am wondering what you are feeding your Hermann? Possibly you are not feeding the right thing? Maybe you need to research their diet again. I was feeding my Hermanns the diet I read on a care sheet and she didn't eat much and certainly didn't grow much. Then I started feeding her the same diet I feed my Sulcata and she grew like a weed. She immediately started eating better. She loves dandelions and grape leafs, mulberry leafs, Hollyhock blooms, Rose of Sharon blooms and leafs...anyhow just a thought, my Queenie is a gorgeous healthy specimen now...



Is everything a Sulcatta east safe for a Hermann? Do you have a link to a good list you use?


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

Pokeymeg said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering what you are feeding your Hermann? Possibly you are not feeding the right thing? Maybe you need to research their diet again. I was feeding my Hermanns the diet I read on a care sheet and she didn't eat much and certainly didn't grow much. Then I started feeding her the same diet I feed my Sulcata and she grew like a weed. She immediately started eating better. She loves dandelions and grape leafs, mulberry leafs, Hollyhock blooms, Rose of Sharon blooms and leafs...anyhow just a thought, my Queenie is a gorgeous healthy specimen now...
> ...



I think the Sulcata diet is similar but Hermanns don't usually eat many grasses and not usually hay although I did buy some oxbow and hope I can grind it enough so they take some in-I have yet to try this.




Tortoise said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...


Hermannichris has a care sheet on here which is great but I don't see specifics on diet and he doesn't usually return my messages.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 29, 2011)

Pokeymeg said:


> [I was feeding exclusively weeds this summer, but I do not think that was enough. I've switched over to a winter diet (meaning store bought organic stuff) and my tort seems to be putting on a couple more grams with that. I alternate between kales, escarole, endive, raddiccio (he's LOVES it), dandelion greens, occasionally hibiscus flowers from my plant, and now I'm mixing in squash.
> 
> You should try to feed some Mazuri or Red Sticks to help beef up your torts a bit. Mine does not like Mazuri, so I tried the red sticks, but those have fallen out of favor too, so I sneak them into his food.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hermann-s-Diet#axzz1cBEan4KI

Odd that your tort doesn't care for the red sticks...my 4 go nuts over it.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 29, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > [I was feeding exclusively weeds this summer, but I do not think that was enough. I've switched over to a winter diet (meaning store bought organic stuff) and my tort seems to be putting on a couple more grams with that. I alternate between kales, escarole, endive, raddiccio (he's LOVES it), dandelion greens, occasionally hibiscus flowers from my plant, and now I'm mixing in squash.
> ...



I know! That's the forum post that got me to buy them. My tort ate them with gusto the first time and then decided he didn't like them...I mixed them in with squash and the first day he didn't mind. The second day he had caught on but ate some anyway, and by the third day he refused to eat the mix. Weird tortoise...


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 29, 2011)

What are red sticks?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 29, 2011)

grogansilver said:


> "FRED'S PETS CENTER"



He is still around? That is where years and years ago, I got some of my first shipped turtles. Not sure if I ever bought any tortoises from him or not.





Tortoise said:


> What are red sticks?



Sorta like Mazuri that has been dyed red with beet juice and made into sticks rather then pellets.


----------

